# Pimp your STC-1000 and program fermentation profiles....



## Cervantes (1/2/15)

It's a bit beyond me, but I'd love one of these...................

https://github.com/matsstaff/stc1000p

Apparently you can re-program the STC-1000 firmware and then punch in fermentation profiles.

Very cool.


----------



## NewtownClown (1/2/15)

Like THIS?


----------



## keifer33 (1/2/15)

I use one on one of my fermentation fridges but haven't brewed a full on Belgian to test out its ramping capabilites but its pretty handy once its all running.


----------



## Moad (1/2/15)

Cervantes I can send you a modded stc for $40 I still have 2


----------



## Cervantes (8/2/15)

Moad said:


> Cervantes I can send you a modded stc for $40 I still have 2


PM Sent. Very keen.


----------



## Moad (9/2/15)

I responded and I forgot I had said $40 here.

40 will do, bank details in PM!


----------



## Eagleburger (11/2/15)

Thanks for reminding me to do this. Should make my next lager a bit easier.


----------

